# I want friends but then I don't want friends???



## Dracatimate (Jun 12, 2017)

Whenever I end up making good friends with someone, I start to fear them for no reason after a day or two, and this fear often leads me to completely isolate myself from them. This. Always. Happens. Why is this happening and how do I stop it???


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

By fear them, do you mean that you feel like they're going to hurt you? This doesn't necessarily mean physical pain but rather emotional pain. Are you afraid of getting hurt? Are you afraid of being abandoned? If so, I have the same problem, I tend to distance myself away from people in order to keep myself from getting hurt regardless of whether or not that person has any intentions to hurt me. 

How can you stop it? Well thats something I don't really have the answer to myself. However, if it is of any help, I guess what I do (or what I'm trying to do) is catch myself when I start getting those irrational thoughts. It's hard to notice something that feels natural but if you try your best to kind of sit and differentiate these situations, you should be okay. Thats as best as I can explain it perhaps someone else can offer better advice on how to stop it.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah this happens to me too, I don't fear them... but I fear getting close with them. Either I consciously recognize the fear and run away or I metabolize it and turn it into something else, basically I start to think "I don't need them" or "I didn't want to be friends with them anyway, I'll find someone else who's better". I honestly don't know how to deal with it either, I guess my answer is just to push yourself and try to overcome your fear.


----------

